# ψαλίδι αυτοκινήτου



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο *wishbone* (π.χ. εδώ) και το *lower suspension arm*, που δίνει ένα άλλο λεξικό μου;

Αυτό είναι ένα ελληνικό ψαλίδι:
http://www.asimakis.gr/content/ψαλιδια-εμπροσ-206-r-l

και αυτό είναι ένα lower suspension arm που του μοιάζει πολύ:
http://peugeot-307.sgpetch.co.uk/pages/parts/detail/category=chassis/engine=274/part=6944

Δηλώνω παντελώς άσχετος με το χώρο, αλλά ήταν ένα γλωσσικό ερώτημα και καλό είναι να έχουμε και γλωσσικά θέματα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2013)

Είναι το ίδιο. Αυτό το λέω γιατί εν Λονδίνω είχα έλληνα γκαραζιέρη ένα φεγγάρι και μου εξηγούσε τι έπρεπε να κάνει στο ιχ μου σε δύο γλώσσες, σε περίπτωση που δεν καταλάβαινα στη μία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Εγώ ρωτάω αν το _wishbone_ είναι το ίδιο με το _lower suspension arm_, μια και στο κάτω κάτω και τα δύο μοιάζουν με το κοκαλάκι του γιάντες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Καταρχάς δεν είναι όλα τα ψαλίδια στο σχήμα τού γιάντες. Σε μια ανάρτηση με γόνατο Μακφέρσον μπορεί το ψαλίδι να είναι _βραχίονας _(έτσι στα βιβλία τού πεδίου), όπου εκεί έχουμε ορθή αντιστοίχιση με το lower suspension arm, ενώ σε ανάρτηση με διπλά ψαλίδια ή σε άλλες υλοποιήσεις με γόνατα Μακφέρσον το ψαλίδι μπορεί να είναι _τριγωνικό _ή _δίχαλο _ή _διχάλα _(έτσι στα βιβλία του πεδίου), όπου εκεί έχουμε ορθή αντιστοίχιση με το wishbone. Κατά κανόνα όταν έχουμε ζανφόρ έχουμε απλό ψαλίδι (δηλ. απλό βραχίονα ελέγχου)· οπότε ένας τρόπος να δούμε αν λ.χ. σε μια ανάρτηση με γόνατο Μακφέρσον (που μπορεί να ακολουθεί οποιαδήποτε από τις δύο προαναφερθείσες υλοποιήσεις) το ψαλίδι είναι βραχίονας ή δίχαλο (παναπεί στο σχήμα τού γιάντες) είναι να δούμε αν υπάρχει αντιστρεπτική δοκός (η περιβόητη ζανφόρ): εάν υπάρχει, το ψαλίδι είναι βραχίονας· εάν δεν υπάρχει, το ψαλίδι είναι δίχαλο. (Τον λόγο φυσικά τον καταλαβαίνετε αμέσως: Με ψαλίδι σχήματος βραχίονα και απουσία ζανφόρ, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ικανοποιητική σταθεροποίηση του οχήματος.) Τριγωνικά ψαλίδια έχουμε επίσης και στην ημιαιωρούμενη ανάρτηση με σπειροειδή ελατήρια, που 'ναι ένα από τα είδη ανεξάρτητης ανάρτησης για τους πίσω τροχούς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Duly impressed.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Άντε, βάλτε λεζάντες (ψαλίδια βλέπω, τη ζανφόρ βλέπω κόκκινη):


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Αυτή είναι η κλασική μορφή ανεξάρτητης ανάρτησης με διπλά ψαλίδια (double wishbone suspension) και σπειροειδές ελατήριο ενδιάμεσα τοποθετημένο. Τα ψαλίδια (πάνω-κάτω) είναι ανισομεγέθη· τα δε ακραξόνια συνδέονται με τα ψαλίδια με σφαιρικούς συνδέσμους, τα λεγόμενα μπαλάκια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2013)

...
Strut your stuff, Zaz! :up:






_Human Condition_ - Canned Heat

Κι επειδή αυτό ήταν λειψό στο τέλος, Sunny Day Strut από τους Hot Tuna, παρότι εκείνη η αντίκα μάλλον σούστες θα έχει.
Keep on truckin'.


----------

